# How to stop jumping?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found getting down so my two can greet me face to face helped. I realised that they always greeted each other and the cats nose to nose, and that they desperately wanted to be close to my face when I first came home. Just nuzzling my hands was not enough at that point. At first I practically lay on the floor, then sat on the floor, then on the stairs. The stairs work well for all of us - right height for me, and easy for the dogs to climb onto my lap or, if I have been gone ages, check I am OK by nuzzling my ear. So a sort of reverse jumping - I get down to their level so they don't have to try to clamber up me to mine!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

fjm said:


> I found getting down so my two can greet me face to face helped...so they don't have to try to clamber up me to mine!


That's really insightful; I never thought about it like that, but my dogs settle down once they get to my face too.


----------



## SpinningBunnyFluff (Feb 9, 2018)

I'll definitely be paying attention to this thread as I swear that Snow is at least half rabbit. Or maybe that half is actually Tigger???

Most days if he's just bouncing near me instead of bumping into me and or jumping on me, I call it a win. Definitely something that needs to be corrected though as eventually I won't be able to blame it on puppy energy.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is less jumpy at 2 and a half than she was as a puppy, but still leaps around for joy. I taught her to jump up on her hind legs and not touch me as a trick. Here you go, you crazy dog. Be a pogo stick all you want, just don't tag me. 

She jumps less and less as she gets older. Sit didn't work at all. Sit just loads the springs in her legs and gives her more height in her jump. Practice a standing stay. Four feet on the floor, stay. 

The exploding out of the crate... Train a stay in the crate and mean it. This is a dog crate, not a rocket launcher. Leash your dog as she comes out. Yes, use a leash in the house. As soon as you start leashing your dog in the house, you'll wonder why you didn't do that before. You have control over the dog from the start, which is a good thing.

Another game for excessive excitement is the "you win a prize!" game. Remove from the crate, leash your dog. Ask for a sit. Ask for a down. If your dog acts nuts instead, say in a cheerful voice, "you win a prize!" And off you go to the bathroom. Put the dog in the bathroom. Shut the door. Walk away. Count to 20, get the dog. Ask for a sit and a down. Wild behavior? "You win a prize!" Back in the bathroom you go. Repeat this until you get a sit and a down. Your dog will learn that the prize is awful and being calm is better. (Before you play this game, make sure the bathroom is boring. No towels, toilet paper, trash, in range. This needs to be the most boring place ever.) Soon, you will be able say, in a cheerful voice, "Do you want to win a prize?" You'll get a sit and a down instead of a wild child.

Another game, you have to train SIT and mean it first, but this one is great. It's called "Go wild and freeze." You call out, go wild, and encourage your dog to go bonkers. You dance around, wave your arms, wiggle, act goofy. Your dog can bark, run around, jump up and down and then say SIT. You freeze your body, the dog sits, everything stops for a few breaths. Then repeat, Go wild! And go wild together again.

This game teaches your dog to learn the difference between being excited and feeling calm. Believe it or not, your dog doesn't know this. Your dog doesn't know how to calm down from excitement. You need to teach this.

Go wild. Sit. Freeze. Go wild. Sit. Freeze. Repeat this and end on a quiet note. You can get the kids involved, too because they also need to learn to regulate their own excited feelings. Good luck and have patience. It does get better with age and practice.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Poodles are athletic gymnasts and they jump for joy and in welcome.
Gracie now jumps, but not on you, in front of you instead.
Good luck.

Eric


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

WE too are working on this with Renn. He is a work in progress at 12 weeks now. He also jumps like crazy but once in awhile he remembers he is not suppose to jump on people then he just jumps for joy. This morning after he potties I was bending over to clean it up and he jumped on me from behind I almost went on my face, the could have been disastrous in many ways,lol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like the games Click suggested. Another good game for this is the impulse control game "It's Yer Choice" and its variations. You can google for that title or if you look here http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...eed-crowd-source-something-3.html#post3102441 you will see me doing a version of it with Javelin. 

One other thing to think about is to put a jump up on command when you have mastered the impulse control games. Both Lily and Javelin know "give hugs" means they can jump up and lean on me to greet. They have to just jump up and lean though, no bouncing or otherwise circus-like craziness. And when I say "off" I mean it.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I really like the games Click suggested. Another good game for this is the impulse control game "It's Yer Choice" and its variations. You can google for that title or if you look here http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...eed-crowd-source-something-3.html#post3102441 you will see me doing a version of it with Javelin.
> 
> One other thing to think about is to put a jump up on command when you have mastered the impulse control games. Both Lily and Javelin know "give hugs" means they can jump up and lean on me to greet. They have to just jump up and lean though, no bouncing or otherwise circus-like craziness. And when I say "off" I mean it.


saw the video, Javvy is such a good boy! it would take milo some training to ignore such distractions. i equate him to a toddler going to the grocery store, they want to run, touch everything, say hi to everyone, etc. i am going to try that impulse control game next time.

click, thanks so much for the game suggestions, my kids are tickled pink with the "you win a prize" game. i have to make the bathroom deathly boring for him. he isnt a tissue stealer or garbage sniffer, but i know if i leave him to his own devices, he might just investigate and find the joy in tissues.

today, per fjm suggestion, i stoop down to his level when i got him out of the crate, he is really good when i say sit in the crate and super chill, but once that crate door is open, its almost like a switch. he is so happy to see me. but sitting down greeting him did eliminate him doing his circus craziness.

thanks all!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

To start that ignore the cheese thing you hold the treats in your hands and rest your closed hands on your knees. Milo will try to mug you for the treats but will get frustrated enough to stop and think about what is going on. The instant he backs off and gives you a glance open one hand and let him have a treat. Repeat, repeat, repeat... With poodles as smart as they are the game is figured out really fast. Then you can up the criteria to a longer wait and focused attention, then treats in your open hands with palms up so you can close your hand before Milo gets the cookie, then treats on your knees with your hands close enough to cover before he grabs a treat without permission. Lily and Javelin are both crazy for cheese doodles but will sit together in front of me for extended time looking at me not the snacks without trying to steal. Now I am working on doing it with the two of them and releasing them one at a time. Lily waits if I release Javelin first, but Javelin is still a bit impatient. The idea is to introduce all kinds of variations on the game to help the pup generalize so that ignoring cheese can also be ignoring a person or a dog.


----------

